# How do I use dried rosemary so it doesn't taste like sticks?



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I love the smell & flavor of rosemary but I do NOT like having pointy little pieces in my food!!! Is there a way to make it soft or something????


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean. The only thing I have been able to do about that is to cook with a fresh sprig where the leaves are still attached, and then remove the whole thing afterwards.

If I am using the dry "sticks" I just use them sparingly. I tried chopping them once, I've never seen so much debris fly around my kitchen







.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I put them in my mortar and grind them a bit with olive oil. This renders them softer, smaller and pretty darn flavorful.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I prefer using fresh rosemary too, rather than dried, partly for that reason.

Rosemary-infused olive oil allows you to get the flavour without using any of the herb in your cooking. Just place 3 or 4 clean sprigs of fresh rosemary in a clean bottle or jar and fill with olive oil. Cap it and let it steep for a few days or a week. They are very pretty and make nice gifts. You can experiment with adding other spices and flavours too - peppercorns, garlic cloves, chili pods etc.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree*
> 
> I prefer using fresh rosemary too, rather than dried, partly for that reason.
> 
> Rosemary-infused olive oil allows you to get the flavour without using any of the herb in your cooking. Just place 3 or 4 clean sprigs of fresh rosemary in a clean bottle or jar and fill with olive oil. Cap it and let it steep for a few days or a week. They are very pretty and make nice gifts. You can experiment with adding other spices and flavours too - peppercorns, garlic cloves, chili pods etc.


Yup I just made an oil infusion! Good point.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Good ideas! I don't know where on earth I'd get fresh rosemary though -- the only place I've ever seen it is at the botanical gardens but they are decorative lol, nothing there is for harvest or sale!! I might be able to get a mortar & pestle though, that could work!!


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> Good ideas! I don't know where on earth I'd get fresh rosemary though -- the only place I've ever seen it is at the botanical gardens but they are decorative lol, nothing there is for harvest or sale!! I might be able to get a mortar & pestle though, that could work!!


Really? I've always seen it in grocery stores, with the packages of fresh herbs. Expensive, maybe. It also grows well in a pot, if you really like it and would like to keep it around.

I've never been bothered by using it dried... maybe try using it in things that cook longer, like soups and sauces?


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

You can sometimes find powdered rosemary. I use it to make rosemary wheat crackers all the time.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

My dh hates the pointy dried rosemary so I kind of smash it/crush it, grind it. I think I saw some ground rosemary at the store once.


----------

